

How I learned to Code in Under 10 Months - djri
http://rileyh.com/how-i-learned-to-code-in-under-10-months

======
rtpg
Man, every time I see this I feel like I somehowed failed in my self-learning.
I went through "beginning programming for dummies" back in middle school
(checked out at my local library), running around in the win95 version of
QBASIC. Then I looked at C++, through "C++ for dummies" (could barely
understand pointers), and spent so much time trying to figure out how anything
worked.

I remember coming up with state machines to run little critters in a game I
was trying to make, as well as writing up a UI library(with click listeners)
in the beginning of high school, before people introduced me to those
concepts. It was really fun to write the first time. Now I feel a bit stupid
not putting these things into google, but I was on an old computer without
internet access.

I spent a lot of time in high school goofing off in Actionscript too, looking
around and copy-pasting code from the Newgrounds forums.

In the end, after 5 years of doing this I was still pretty worthless. Granted
this was very much a part time hobby, but seeing people roll up so quickly is
neat.

~~~
djri
So much is starting to change now with there actually being great quality
online education options if you are able to learn on your own. I am definitely
not the 'learn out of a book' kind of person, so I really attribute my success
in learning to the online courses I was able to take.

